# Christmas rocks-December 16th



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

:sm02: 
These are not my rocks and all pictures were sourced from Pinterest.
You can also find instructions there on how to paint your own rocks.
Give it a try, it is easy and fun and you can paint them for any occasion,
not just for Christmas.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I love them all and want...that is til I saw the Grinch. I want the Grinch ????


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> I love them all and want...that is til I saw the Grinch. I want the Grinch ????


Why don't you try to paint him yourself? You can transfer the outline of his picture on a rock and then paint it. Like a colouring book.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic job. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

More good ones! Wish I had the paint to make a couple of rock presents for DH! :sm02:


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wish I could draw!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I love the bird on the right hand side just singing his little heart out. Thanks for sharing. What are you doing with them all?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm collecting ideas for my summertime venture into rock painting. These are wonderful.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

spins2knit said:


> I'm collecting ideas for my summertime venture into rock painting. These are wonderful.


I think you will love this page, 100 Best Painted Rocks.
Just scroll down the page to see all 100 ideas and there are instructions too and at the very bottom, I noticed there were some Amazon deals for rock painting supplies.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I can do just about anything with fabric and yarn, needles and thread but sadly art is something I have never ever been able to master ????.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

The Grinch is perfect. And I know where it should be sent.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> More good ones! Wish I had the paint to make a couple of rock presents for DH! :sm02:


Paint them black and put them in his stocking! Coal!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love them


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Another great sampling of painted rocks .


----------

